# Favorite Load Thread?



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i had an idea we could make a favorite load thread, im looking into getting into reloading and i know other people are too. i thought maybe we could make a thread full of everyones favorite handloads and what they use it for. that way people could just come here, do some reading and get a starting point for a caliber. just a thought, let me know what you guys think


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Be careful. loads that do not show pressure in my gun may be very dangerous in yours... do your due diligence and work up loads safely.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

true, i never thought of that.. i was just thinking it might solve some of the repeated threads and asked questions. of course we could put a disclaimer lol. just thought it would be a good place to discuss loads and such. heck just had another brain fart


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was a good idea coyoteblitz. The problem isn't your idea, the problem is people with crazy loads that others trust.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i guess we wouldnt want to be the reason for someone blowing their face up!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> It was a good idea coyoteblitz. The problem isn't your idea, the problem is people with crazy loads that others trust.


THIS!!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is very true. Just look at the STI web page. Their loads for the 40sw are NOT SAFE in other handguns. Their loads are in the lower 10mm range. If you want to shoot a 10mm get a 10mm then you can push that safely to limits no 40 can ever get to.

There is lots to know about reloading and there is even more information that is just wrong on the internet about reloading.

Chuck Norris does know what Willis is talking about!
Chuck Norris don't open no can of whoopass. He makes his own.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Cost of a search for a powder companys recommend loads is cheap. Loading manuals chock full of useful information are cheap comparied to a life of plastic surgery.

 Al


----------

